# A2 aviator "digital plus series"



## LED61 (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry if this has been asked before but could not find an answer. What does this exactly mean ? is a four sided square body guaranteed in this light ?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2007)

"Digital Plus" is the name of the Series of flashlights to which the A2 belongs.
Originally intended to be the first of several, the A2 is the only member of the series actually released.

I guess it means "Digital [incandescent regulation] Plus [3 LED's]"

The name was changed at the advent of production from "Digital Fusion" to "Digital Plus" because 'Fusion' is used in the flashlight industry already.

I have a pre-production proto-type A2 (the grey one) that escaped SureFire before the change...






Current A2 bodies are curved tri-panel style rather than the old flat four-panel style, so no, it can not be guaranteed that you'll get an old version since the change was made quite a while ago.


----------



## LED61 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Al, but the new round style body with three sides does not have "digital plus series" engraved do they ?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 29, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Thanks Al, but the new round style body with three sides does not have "digital plus series" engraved do they ?


Don't know. I guess it only matters if you have your heart set on having "digital plus series" laser etched on the body. Personally I'm not fussed.

Al


----------



## planex (Sep 29, 2007)

No, my A2 with the rounded sides only has "A2 Aviator" on one side.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no difference in performance between old and new models. The LEDs have changed very slightly, but this is barely noticeable and it varies more from one individual light to another than it does from old to new models.


----------



## LED61 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, but actually my questioning has EVERYTHING to do with my marked preference for the four sided square body. It looks cooler IMO and I´ve noticed it is also linked to this engraving.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, I prefer the 4-flat-sided old-style ones too. The ones in this photo are all old-style:






Sometimes the engraving on flat-sided ones is a little different:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 1, 2007)

DM, you're only the second CPF'er I know of who owns a blue LED A2 (and the other guy had his on sale or sent it in for a mod, can't remember how it ended).

I also prefer the square A2 bodies.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 1, 2007)

greenLED said:


> DM, you're only the second CPF'er I know of who owns a blue LED A2 (and the other guy had his on sale or sent it in for a mod, can't remember how it ended).
> 
> I also prefer the square A2 bodies.


I have a variety of different-colored Aviatrix rings on order with that crazy ol' Bird, and after I've changed some of the ones that are white at the moment, the blue one may be the next to get a new ring - I don't really see much use for blue light, although it is good for showing up blood trails (blood looks shiny black under a blue light).


----------



## LED61 (Oct 1, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I agree, I prefer the 4-flat-sided old-style ones too. The ones in this photo are all old-style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Duly observed Sir!!

I'd really like one of those four sided ones please.


----------



## Brozneo (Oct 1, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I agree, I prefer the 4-flat-sided old-style ones too. The ones in this photo are all old-style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAMN I love your A2 collection - a nice variety with 2-3 Black A2's in there!!!!

Different colour for each day (I mean night) of the week?


----------



## dolbyyy (Oct 2, 2007)

greenLED said:


> DM, you're only the second CPF'er I know of who owns a blue LED A2 (and the other guy had his on sale or sent it in for a mod, can't remember how it ended).



I also own a blue LED A2, so total is 3


----------



## Size15's (Oct 2, 2007)

greenLED said:


> DM, you're only the second CPF'er I know of who owns a blue LED A2


I have at least two Blue LED Rings...


----------



## DM51 (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL. This looks like it is now going to turn into a "how many blue A2s are there?" thread.


----------



## strideredc (Oct 2, 2007)

Size15's said:


> "Digital Plus" is the name of the Series of flashlights to which the A2 belongs.
> Originally intended to be the first of several, the A2 is the only member of the series actually released.
> 
> 
> the question is will surefire make anymore regulated lighst? and if not why not?


----------



## Size15's (Oct 2, 2007)

strideredc said:


> the question is will surefire make anymore regulated lighst? and if not why not?


I respectfully suggest your question should have been:
'_will surefire make anymore regulated incandescent lights? and if not why not?_'
SureFire are extremely unlikely to release any other regulated incandescent lights. This is because they are concentrating on LED-technology and HID-technology, and have been doing so for a number of years.


----------



## socom1970 (Oct 2, 2007)

One blue LED A2 here!!! Now, how many is that on this thread...


----------



## greenLED (Oct 2, 2007)

DM51 said:


> LOL. This looks like it is now going to turn into a "how many blue A2s are there?" thread.


:devil:



socom1970 said:


> One blue LED A2 here!!! Now, how many is that on this thread...



That'd be 4 by my count, plus Al's 2 LED rings. If those are in their respective A2's, then the total would be 6. 

Didn't somebody do a poll about A2 LED colors a looooong while back? :thinking: If not, we should have one.


----------



## LED61 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, I just bought a BLUE square body A2 in Ebay!!!!


----------



## LA OZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulation LED61! You finally got your square body . Who much did you paid for it, if you don't mind I asked?


----------



## LED61 (Oct 2, 2007)

Paid $ 140.00 shipped. I know it's a little on the high side but supposedly it's brand new light and the person's wife paid $ 169 for it, but, its square like I want it!!


----------



## SaVaGe (Oct 2, 2007)

i also have a blue one!

it seems like the "Digital plus series" older model (square body) is basically finished, I found one in my local gun shop thats been on display for years and its the older style. the question is should i buy it?....did the Electronics changed over the years?

thanks


----------



## greenLED (Oct 3, 2007)

Heya, gents, just so we don't continue to highjack this thread, here's a poll for y'all to report which A2 LED colors you have:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176363


----------



## greenLED (Oct 4, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Thanks Al, but the new round style body with three sides does not have "digital plus series" engraved do they ?


Judging from the A2 I just got, they don't. My new A2 says "A2 Aviator", while my old one says:


----------



## souptree (Oct 4, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I agree, I prefer the 4-flat-sided old-style ones too. The ones in this photo are all old-style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wow. :bow:


----------



## LED61 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like I picked up one of the last square body A2's, can't find them anywhere anymore. It is definitely MUCH nicer than the new round one.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow this thread makes me jealous! (And I don't even own an A2 ... yet)

Too bad Surefire likely won't ever make an A1 or A3 or some other regulated incan light. I should really buckle down and get a YG A2 before it is too late.


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Duly observed Sir!!
> 
> I'd really like one of those four sided ones please.



there are a few on BST, look around in that direction, every once awhile a square bodied one pops up



DM51 said:


> LOL. This looks like it is now going to turn into a "how many blue A2s are there?" thread.



didn't we already have this discussion [on another LED] before? 

since DM51 displayed his oh so intimidating collection I might as well dump some more "digital plus" fuel on the flames




should I host Bawko's pics in just for kicks and giggles?


----------



## LED61 (Nov 21, 2007)

Some square bodies, like the one on top, are of a real nice and uniform dark grey HA, as opposed to the more olive drab color like the L4. And it has nothing to do with lighting. I've also seen some square A2's that have a mix of HA colors in them i.e. the head is lighter than the bezel.


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Some square bodies, like the one on top, are of a real nice and uniform dark grey HA, as opposed to the more olive drab color like the L4. And it has nothing to do with lighting. I've also seen some square A2's that have a mix of HA colors in them i.e. the head is lighter than the bezel.



in one of my square bodied ones, the TC was of darker HA than the body, but the bezel is a light OD and the bezel ring was of the same HA as the body. My other square one the colors uniform throughout


----------



## DM51 (Nov 22, 2007)

My HA-Nat ones are a mixture of colors - I quite like the different variations in shades of 'olive drab'. Some of the variations are even quite distinct between the head and body of the same light. 

The uniform dark grey seems to be a relatively recent development, and you mostly see it on the 3-panel round-body ones.

For those who are are keen on the older 4-panel flat-sided style, they do come up quite frequently on B/S/T in the Marketplace, which is where I go for quite a lot of stuff. The MP is very good value IMO, because CPFers really do look after their lights and even a well-used one will show little sign of wear.


----------



## Illum (Nov 22, 2007)

DM51 said:


> For those who are are keen on the older 4-panel flat-sided style, they do come up quite frequently on B/S/T in the Marketplace, which is where I go for quite a lot of stuff



lets see....recent sales
oh wow, most have been sold
only A2s remaining I know of 
* **For Sale** A2-HA-WH and 8AX
**For sale: Surefire A2-WH-BK Limited Edition aka Black Aviator with White LEDS*


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 6, 2022)

Interestingly, someone faced such a problem on this old model that the lamp does not light up even when the switch is screwed to the maximum? The lamp can only be turned on by holding it with your finger. If you screw the cap all the way, then you still need to press about 1-1.5 mm to light up the bulb. It is possible that the back cap is non-original from a more modern aviator, which is why this problem occurs. If someone has a four-sided body with the original cap, can I ask you to take a picture of it from the outside and from the inside in order to compare it with mine and determine if it is original or replaced?


----------

